# Richtige Downhill Strecken in der nähe von Erlangen, Fürth und Nürnberg



## LapierreNIC (1. November 2012)

Servus Leute!!!
Ich fahr seit kurzen richtig Provisionen Downhill, da mir aber mein HomeSpot langsam aus dem Hals raus hängt such ich mal wieder was neues zum Trainieren.
Währe cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet was zu finden 
Bin aber nicht so mobil da ich noch keinen Führerschein habe!


----------



## Priest0r (1. November 2012)

LapierreNIC schrieb:


> Servus Leute!!!
> Ich fahr seit kurzen richtig Provisionen Downhill, da mir aber mein HomeSpot langsam aus dem Hals raus hängt such ich mal wieder was neues zum Trainieren.
> Währe cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet was zu finden
> Bin aber nicht so mobil da ich noch keinen Führerschein habe!





das ist denitiv zu fiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LapierreNIC (1. November 2012)

das ist denitiv zu fiel

Ja weiß schon aber wo fährst du?


----------



## LapierreNIC (1. November 2012)

Priest0r schrieb:


> das ist denitiv zu fiel


 
Jo sag halt mal gute an!!!


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. November 2012)

der Hometrail in deiner Gallery ist das der relativ neue wirklich mitten in den Wald gehackte Trail zw. Wachendorf und Cadolzburg?


----------



## JimboKai (2. November 2012)

@reo ich kann da nichts bekanntes entdecken. Ich sollte mir doch mal ne Einführungsrunde von dir verpassen lassen. Gruß Kai


----------



## LapierreNIC (2. November 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> der Hometrail in deiner Gallery ist das der relativ neue wirklich mitten in den Wald gehackte Trail zw. Wachendorf und Cadolzburg?




Warum mitten durch den wald?
hab mir den Wald für mein Training fürs Downhillen rausgesucht!!
Kannst heute ja mal vorbei schauen, da bin ich auch wieder am Start


----------



## LapierreNIC (2. November 2012)

JimboKai schrieb:


> @_reo_ ich kann da nichts bekanntes entdecken. Ich sollte mir doch mal ne Einführungsrunde von dir verpassen lassen. Gruß Kai



Jo dich hab ich schon öfter an der Veste gesehen!!
vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. November 2012)

LapierreNIC schrieb:


> Warum mitten durch den wald?



naja, wenn ich mir den Streckenverlauf so ungefähr auf google earth anschaue, liegt das ziemlich mitten im Wald


----------



## LapierreNIC (2. November 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> naja, wenn ich mir den Streckenverlauf so ungefähr auf google earth anschaue, liegt das ziemlich mitten im Wald



Ja Google Earth 
aber wenn du dort bist siehs du das dort überall was steht 
Kommst du heute vorbei?


----------



## JimboKai (2. November 2012)

Von der Veste abwerts gibt es so einiges aber leider nichts neues.
Vielleicht komme ich heut noch aber net vor 3 muß noch büffeln. Kannst mich ja mal ansprechen weiß nez wirklich wer du bist.
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LapierreNIC (2. November 2012)

JimboKai schrieb:


> Von der Veste abwerts gibt es so einiges aber leider nichts neues.
> Vielleicht komme ich heut noch aber net vor 3 muß noch büffeln. Kannst mich ja mal ansprechen weiß nez wirklich wer du bist.
> Gruß Kai




Jo ich sprech dich mal an wenn ich wieder an der Veste bin!
Leider kann ich heute nicht zur Veste 

Grüße Nic


----------



## JimboKai (2. November 2012)

ich ziehe mich jetzt um für ne kleine knackige runde im Stadtwald.
starte in Weiherhof über veste usw.
wer bock hat kommt ca 1540 veste werde aber nicht im dunkeln fahren


----------



## JimboKai (2. November 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> der Hometrail in deiner Gallery ist das der relativ neue wirklich mitten in den Wald gehackte Trail zw. Wachendorf und Cadolzburg?


In dem einen Video fährt er an der Veste und in dem anderen Video wo du vermutet hast zwischen Wachendorf und Cadolzburg. War die Tage mal dort nicht schlecht aber ganz schön heftig teilweise dürfte aber für dich nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## ragazza (4. November 2012)

LapierreNIC schrieb:


> Servus Leute!!!
> Ich fahr seit kurzen richtig Provisionen Downhill, da mir aber mein HomeSpot langsam aus dem Hals raus hängt such ich mal wieder was neues zum Trainieren.
> Währe cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet was zu finden
> Bin aber nicht so mobil da ich noch keinen Führerschein habe!



was ist ein Provisionen Downhill ? hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## LapierreNIC (4. November 2012)

ragazza schrieb:


> was ist ein Provisionen Downhill ? hab ich was verpasst ?


 
Verschrieben sry

Profisionell!


----------



## JimboKai (4. November 2012)

LapierreNIC schrieb:


> Verschrieben sry
> 
> Profisionell!



Auf dem Gymnasium lernt man anscheinend nicht das Schreiben sondern das Fahren.

sry =  sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LapierreNIC (4. November 2012)

JimboKai schrieb:


> Auf dem Gymnasium lernt man anscheinend nicht das Schreiben sondern das Fahren.
> 
> sry =  sorry


 
Bin Legastheniker sorry


----------



## Priest0r (5. November 2012)

LapierreNIC schrieb:


> Bin Legastheniker sorry



dann nehme ich alles zurück

ich kenne nix, was toller aussieht als das in deinen videos
Ist ja auch relativ logisch, besonders hohe Berge kenn ich in der näheren Umgebung nicht.

Desweiteren haben die meisten Förster was gegen solche Bauten, von daher erstaunlich dass bei dir noch alles steht.

Werde, wenns mal nicht regnet, "deine" Strecke (auf)suchen


----------



## microbat (5. November 2012)

Rund um Nürnberg / Fürth bieten die Hügel im Mittel um die 60 Höhenmeter und wenn es viel ist kommen auch mal um die 100 zusammen.
Um diese geringe Höhe bei maximaler Spass-Strecke abzubauen nimmt man am besten einen langen "Grat" oder breiten "Berg".
Sowas haben wir hier aber nicht wirklich, alles recht kurz und flach oder sehr kurz und seeehr steil...
So ergibt es sich, dass ein DH Bike in unserer Gegend eher unpraktisch ist, denn um richtig auf Touren zu kommen muss man "Berg" auf und ab fahren. 
So kommt es, dass hier zu Lande DH im kurzen steilen (* Gelände (garniert mit "Einbauten") gefahren wird oder die Leute (als nächstes) nach Osternohe pilgern.
(* Das Gelände kennst´e bereits oder eben am TG.


----------



## marcie (8. November 2012)

Und die was haben oder wissen, werden hoffentlich so schlau sein und es nicht öffentlich posten....


----------

